# Overclock a Athlon X2 4200+?



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the stock HSF, but am planning on buying an after market one. What are some good idle/load temps to keep it stable at, and how much do you think I can OC on stock air? (I'm impatient and don't want to wait for that after market one).


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I strongly advise against OCing on a stock heat sink and "some 430w" PSU. With that said anything under [email protected]% load is safe for 24/7 use.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks haha, yea at full load this hits 65, so I'll be waiting for the after market one. That being said, anyone got a clue what I could OC it to with a good HSF?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Every chip is different. You will just have to experiment to find what works best for that chip.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no one can say for definet, overclock is totally experimental and anything on your system can affect what speed you will get to.


----------

